# International harvester 434 Service Manual



## Folla (12 mo ago)

Good day, newbie here. Anyone maybe with a service manual please for 434.

Regards Francois


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

This is a site that may help. There is a short explanation of the tractor and a link to the workshop manual. You'll have to translate the page unless you speak french.


http://serge.chatroux.free.fr/motoculteurs/434/


The link to the manual is below, is in english.

Workshop manual IH B275 B414 354 364 384 424 444 2424 2444 VHB SEC WAT


----------



## Folla (12 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> This is a site that may help. There is a short explanation of the tractor and a link to the workshop manual. You'll have to translate the page unless you speak french.
> 
> 
> http://serge.chatroux.free.fr/motoculteurs/434/
> ...


Thank you for the link and time. No 434 on manual, but will surely help.
Regards Francois


----------

